# new to snowblowers got new 720 model but no hard surfaces



## jeanw (Jul 1, 2015)

Is there a way to use this model on grass and gravel or mulched paths and driveway ? unfortunately no aspalt or concrete area except small sidewalks from house to backyard hugging house
like to have had a 2 stage instead but three times as much
any suggestions
sure like to have had one years ago when we lived in the city burb. we then had a doublel wide concrete driveway
thanks yall


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Jeanw


On that one I'm not sure it can be set up for rough surfaces since the paddles are supposed to be in contact with the surface. 
Maybe someone more familiar with them has an idea.


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

This paddle type of blower clears very well right down to the surface. I use mine to safely clear my brick paths. It will do ok on grass if your careful but gravel and mulch you will have to keep it from touching those surfaces. I have done some gravel but snow was a deep (12") or better and just kept front up and pushed, it left an inch or two behind.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello jean, welcome to *SBF!!* I have to make a path across my back lawn about 20ft long to get the snowblowers out of the yard. with the single stage I have to keep the auger from contacting the grass, at some point it always contacts the grass seeing that the lawn itself is uneven


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Jean, have you actually purchased that Honda, or are you asking if it would be a good idea to buy it? Just trying to understand.

Looking back at your older posts, I'm a little confused because you asked a couple of times about some used machines you found on Craig's List. 

If you are looking to buy a new machine, maybe you should be talking to a dealership where you could describe the type of surfaces you have and expect to be using it on to the sales person. They could help you decide which sort of machine is best for your use in your area.

While a single stage, like that Honda, could be used on the loose surfaces you mentioned, it may not necessarily be the best choice, and just might prove to be more work to use than what you want to by what you've said in the past.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I have never used a single stage snowblower.
My understanding is that it self propells using the paddles.
Has anyone installed adjustable side skids on a SS (I know you may have to push it into the snow), this way you could use it on flat surfaces with skids all the way up and or on grass or gravel with the skids adjusted 3/4-1" up (just a thought, maybe the wrong idea? :facepalm_zpsdj194qh but I put it out there).
This would be for people that have or can only afford (or have the space) for only a SS blower.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't know/cant see how easy it would be to attempt to ~ride~ it above lawn or gravel surfaces. The paddles that make contact is what propels it forward per say. If you have any decent snow, I can't picture either tilting it up enough so it doesn't make contact with lawn/gravel yet it's able to pull itself forward.

The metal on said augers/buckets are relatively thin. IMO, it would need a large reinforement steel behind each side, in order to possibly install skids. Regardless, with it now raised, will it pull itself as it pushes snow out....

The SS excels for flats.
Where it falls flat, IMO is when it hit's wet snow....not the fluffy powdery stuff


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

A small two-stage HSS may be good for you. Not because you may need all of the power it offers but because you can easily set the height of the auger so you don't destroy your grass & mulch.
I drop my 928 down to the skids for clearing the driveway but when I clear a path around the house and to the shed out back, I set the blade height up about an inch or so. Works great.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

The last 20 ft or so of my drive is gravel and I use both SS and DS units. As long as the gravel is fairly packed and you get a few snows the SS does just fine..... you will pick up some rocks so don't aim it at any vehicles. I like it snice it's so much faster to whip out my drive with. About 2 times as fast even though it's smaller. The EOD stuff can be challenging for it on wet heavy stuff though. The Honda and Toro's would be my choice there.....


----------



## jeanw (Jul 1, 2015)

yeah bought it a while back from HD shipped free to house. NO DEALERS around here....
yeah it wants to tear up the yard.... A 2 stage Honda was three times as much. Yeah just wish could have found a nice used 2 stage unit. But none available around here.. Maybe further up north yall can get deals like on CList....
It would have worked fine in our formr city house Had a big double CONCRETE driveway there. LOL


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

with spring coming maybe you can find a good used two stage machine


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Short answer.. No. SS machines as you're aware, propel themselves by contacting the surface qnd being pulled along.mif you try doing that on grass/gravel you'll turn it into a sod cutter and machine gun.


----------

